# need help with led strip lights.



## Caseman2 (Mar 9, 2015)

I am in need of some lighs for my portable ice shack. I currently use a 2ft strip of 5050 leds on my smaller ice shack. They work great provide plenty of light. But now I need 2 strips maybe 3 of 4 ft approximately.

I currently use a 12v 9th battery and I get a few trips on it no issues. 

My question is what is the best one to use. I know there is a base one... xoxo , 5050 , 5630. Maybe I'm wrong or not even close but this is the basics I have. 

Thanks.


----------

